# Ewen Maddock Dam - Early Tuesday 22 May



## Gigantor (Jun 27, 2006)

If anyone is interested, Paddlepop and myself are hitting EMD early tomorrow morning (weather permiting). We are meeting there at around 6am - on the water by 6:30am.

We'll meet at either the gate on Mooloola Connection Road or at the car park near the dam wall (depending on what time the gate is opened).

Forecast at the moment is for showers to clear by sunrise.

All welcome.

Cheers,

Pete


----------

